
Finding the in-demand careers in cloud computing: They did the math - ohjeez
https://insights.hpe.com/content/hpe-nxt/en/articles/2017/03/the-in-demand-careers-and-certifications-in-cloud-computing.html
======
QuinnyPig
Who are these hiring managers who demand certifications? I feel like I'm
missing something.

~~~
ohjeez
It's more in "enterprise computing," especially outside the tech industry.
Think banks and big manufacturing companies, where the HR department doesn't
know much.

